# What age to get a puppy?



## lauramichelle

What is the best age to get a new puppy? I was told I could take the new puppy home as early as 5 weeks (as long as he is eating puppy food good) if I wanted, or I could wait longer. What do you reccomend? I dont want to take him away too soon, but also want him young enough to get him accustomed to our family life with kids and a cat to begin his training. 

I know the last dog we got was 6 weeks old when we got her. Everything was fine. 

Is 5 weeks too early? Shoudl I wait until 6-8 weeks?


----------



## MaxVonSydow

8 weeks or more


----------



## allieg

DO NOT TAKE TILL 8 WEEKS OR OLDER no matter what the breeder says.If they are doing that you probably want to look at another breeder....


----------



## Fodder

since you have children, it is especially important for your puppy to stay with its mom & litter as long as possible. two valuable lessons learned from their mom and siblings that stand out to me is bite inhibition and hygeine habits.



> Originally Posted By: AllieGIf they are doing that you probably want to look at another breeder....


this was my initial reaction as well, but from previous posts i understand that the breeders are friends of yours... that said, i would take this opportunity to share any information you gather and help to educate them as well. they obviously have alot to learn... but since this litter (and another coming soon?) are already on the ground - lets at least help these pups and their buyers to have the best lives possible.

here is another thread on the topic: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post831151

also be advised that they could be breaking the law. many states require pups to be a minimum of 8 weeks before being sold.


----------



## onyx'girl

From your first thread on which pup to choose "pick of the litter" there was very good advice on the age and what to look for in choosing the "pick". I hope the breeder knows better than to separate the puppies before 8 weeks. There will be ramifications if they are taken too soon even from their mother, let alone the siblings. Just because they are eating on their own, doesn't mean mom isn't teaching them lifelong skills and manners.


----------



## zyppi

8 weeks.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: laura929What is the best age to get a new puppy?


8-10 weeks

also, i realized that i jumped on the breeders case before asking....



> Originally Posted By: laura929I was told I could take the new puppy home as early as 5 weeks (as long as he is eating puppy food good) if I wanted, or I could wait longer.


is this coming from the breeder themselves, or another source?


----------



## DSudd

I have had a puppy at 5 weeks. (I did not know the age when I first got him). Rocky was 9 weeks when we got him. There was a huge difference in the pups. Yes the 5 week old could eat food (only science diet small bites) he would throw up everything else. No way I would ever take a puppy that young again


----------



## VALIUM

Everything seems fine, but it is not fine. For their behavioral and social development, you have to wait till the pup is 8 weeks old. I think any earlier age before 8 weeks is a huge red flag.


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx was also brought home at 7 weeks. Out of 9 pups there were only three left. The breeder also took mom away from them sooner than she should have and IMO it is the reason for Onyx' quirky personality. Please help your MIL to see that these pups will be better off with each other til they are ready to go.


----------



## Northof60

I wouldn't take a puppy under 8 weeks ever.


----------



## lauramichelle

No need to bash the breeder









She normally does not sell puppies until they are 8 weeks old minimum. If they have to be shipped, I think she waits till 12-16 weeks because they have to have all their shots before they can fly and get a vet health certificate.

I'm not sure why she said I could take it at 5 weeks if I wanted to, but I'll tell her I"d prefer to wait till 8 weeks so he gets more social development with his momma and siblings. She may not realize just how much the puppy needs the mom for those next weeks.

Thank you for the information. I am new to german shepherds and want to make sure I do right by my puppy.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: laura929What is the best age to get a new puppy? I was told I could take the new puppy home as early as 5 weeks (as long as he is eating puppy food good) if I wanted, or I could wait longer. What do you reccomend? I dont want to take him away too soon, but also want him young enough to get him accustomed to our family life with kids and a cat to begin his training.
> 
> I know the last dog we got was 6 weeks old when we got her. Everything was fine.
> 
> Is 5 weeks too early? Shoudl I wait until 6-8 weeks?


If the breeder you are going to purchase from is willing to sell them at 5 weeks find another breeder. In many states it is against the law to "transfer" ownership until the pups are 7-9 weeks of age. I would recommend finding a reputable breeder who will raise the litter properly and get your pup at minimum of 8 weeks of age.


----------



## Laura H.

> Originally Posted By: laura929What is the best age to get a new puppy? I was told I could take the new puppy home as early as 5 weeks (as long as he is eating puppy food good) if I wanted, or I could wait longer. What do you reccomend? I dont want to take him away too soon, but also want him young enough to get him accustomed to our family life with kids and a cat to begin his training.
> 
> I know the last dog we got was 6 weeks old when we got her. Everything was fine.
> 
> Is 5 weeks too early? Shoudl I wait until 6-8 weeks?


We got our two pups when they were 5-1/2 weeks, but I wouldn't recommend it to everybody, my other pups were 8 weeks or older when we got them.

We had lost our GSD Rocky 3 days earlier and I was heartbroken. I knew I wanted two puppies, so we went to look at them (about an hour away), I was thinking to put down a deposit, but both the BYB's DH & mine said why not just take them now? Since it was such a long drive.

The reason I agreed was: It was a BYB, one of the pups we chose, Brody, had a couple of tiny chunks out of his ear, as well as a nasty healing scar. Another pup had stitches in her lower lip. I don't think the mom could handle watching the pups & the BYB was clueless.

So as far as leaving them there longer for them to be socialized, I was more worried about these darling little pups being injured more. I fell in love with them immediately, there was no other choice for me.

Also I took the pups because I was taking two of them (they adapted faster than any of my other pups), because I'm home & knew I could give them my constant attention. If I were working & had to crate them it would have been a different story

They just turned a year old & they're great dogs. Also, as far as bonding more with each other, they're the most affectionate dogs we've ever had.

I posted pictures of them today under Pictures What the dogs did to our yard-Warning graphic 

Brody is the darker dog, in the picture of them together you can see the ear that is standing has tiny pieces out of it.

So even though it does sometimes work out, I'd listen to the other posters, especially since you're getting one puppy, and wait until eight or nine weeks, so it gets more socialized with the mom and littermates.


----------



## lauramichelle

Thank you all for the information. I fully trust my breeder to take proper care of the puppies. Her dogs are her life. The only reason she said I could take the puppy early is 1) she knows me and knows I'd take care of it right and I'm home all day to care for it 2) my dog died recently and she knows I'm anxious to get another. Normally, she doesnt let the pups leave the mom till 8 weeks or later. 

All the info definately makes sense and I'll be holding out till 8 weeks to get him. But I get to go visit whenever I want until then.


----------



## onyx'girl

You are lucky to be able to visit, and help the pups get socialized and your own to know who you are before you bring him home. This website has a great link on the raising of pups:
http://www.wildhauskennels.com/purchaseinfo2.htm


----------



## rokanhaus

I don't care how "nice" a breeder seems to be, if they are willing to let the puppies go at 5 weeks, they have no clue about breeding and proper puppy socialization. A lot of dams choose to have little interaction with the puppies after 5 or 6 weeks, but the puppies themselves have SOOOO MUCH to learn from each other. It is extremely important they remain together for 8 weeks to learn bite inhibition, pack order, how to play, etc. To take a home a puppy any earlier you are setting yourself up for trouble when it comes to the dog understanding dog language which greatly reflects trainability and social skills. 

Developmentally a puppy any younger is simply not ready to be by himself away from his littermates. Taking your puppy home early will cause him MUCH stress.

A few days shy of 8 weeks is no big deal...say if my pups turn 8 weeks on a Sunday, I will let them leave on that Friday instead, but anytime before 7.5 weeks is NOT in the best interest of the puppy.

Remembr, you will have this puppy for hopefully the next 10-14 years...always good to start off on the right foot.

I have often had clients who were in mourning for a recently lost dog, or over anxious for a variety of reasons to take thier puppy home...if that is the case, they can come every day if they want and play with the pups, but they must stay together until they are truly ready to go home.


----------



## Liesje

I agree with Kandi. She doesn't sound "nice" at all to me, sounds like someone taking advantage of you losing your other dog by pushing a 5 week pup on you.


----------



## rokanhaus

well, it sounds like the breeder has good intentions, just GREATLY misinformed. Just because her dogs are her life doesn't mean she knows what she is doing.


----------



## Chris Wild

I agree, it sounds like the breeder has good intentions, but is very ignorant on just how detrimental separating a pup from it's litter at 5 weeks can be to the pup's proper mental and social development.

Hopefully she will get educated on this topic of early canine social development and realize that she should never, ever even consider sending a pup home that early, no matter what the circumstances, as it would be bad for both the pup and it's new owners.


----------



## Smithie86

"No need to bash the breeder "

No one is bashing the breeder; they are stating some good facts.


"She normally does not sell puppies until they are 8 weeks old minimum. If they have to be shipped, I think she waits till 12-16 weeks because they have to have all their shots before they can fly and get a vet health certificate."

This is not true. 


"I'm not sure why she said I could take it at 5 weeks if I wanted to, but I'll tell her I"d prefer to wait till 8 weeks so he gets more social development with his momma and siblings. She may not realize just how much the puppy needs the mom for those next weeks."

Then I would question her knowledge about being a breeder and raising a litter.

"Thank you for the information. I am new to german shepherds and want to make sure I do right by my puppy. "

Pick another person who is a breeder.


----------



## darga19

> Originally Posted By: laura929No need to bash the breeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She normally does not sell puppies until they are 8 weeks old minimum. If they have to be shipped, I think she waits till 12-16 weeks because they have to have all their shots before they can fly and get a vet health certificate.
> 
> I'm not sure why she said I could take it at 5 weeks if I wanted to, but I'll tell her I"d prefer to wait till 8 weeks so he gets more social development with his momma and siblings. She may not realize just how much the puppy needs the mom for those next weeks.
> 
> Thank you for the information. I am new to german shepherds and want to make sure I do right by my puppy.


I don't think anyone's "bashing" anyone here...but everyone who said it's just plain dumb to take away a pup from it's dam/littermates before 8-10 weeks is stating fact. 

How long has this breeder been breeding GSDs? Are they AKC certified dogs? Pedigree? Do they offer a written guarantee for the pups? You may have read up on all these topics, but I'd beware, especially since you're new to GSDs. If they're not bread for good temperament and healthy hips and elbows you could be in a world of trouble with your pup.

Any breeder that's willing to let a pup go that early sounds shady to me. I don't mean to offend if it's your friend or something, they very well may have good intentions. Just make sure they're well educated.

At any rate, now that you're well educated on the subject, wait until 8-10 weeks to take your pup home.


----------



## lhczth

Laura, the breeder is your mother-in-law like you stated in another thread? I am sure she is just trying to help and be nice, but for the benefit of your future pup's mental health let it stay with the litter until 8 weeks.


----------



## Rhena

I agree with Lisa and Camerafodder.

This is an opportunity for learning all around. It seems that this person is going to breed dogs regardless and has already bred several times. There are plenty of backyard breeders all over the country. In fact, my guess is that many (perhaps even most?) family pets are bred in backyards -- either intentionally or accidentally. Those pups still need to have a home...

Maybe it would be great if every dog had their papers and we all knew their pedigree and all breeding was done thoughtfully and carefully -- but given that that's not reality... here's a chance to improve a breeding situation that's perhaps less than ideal.

I would tell the breeder to keep the litter together until at least 8 weeks and, using the information offered on this forum, explain to them why it's important. Hopefully next time around, they won't offer anyone the option to take a pup early and you (and everyone else who buys one) will get a pup with the necessary puppy socialization. Perhaps not an "ideal" breeding situation, but at least everyone can learn and, hopefully, improve.

Good luck and good for you for asking questions....


----------



## windwalker718

Several things to be considered... 

If you're only looking @ whether they can eat on their own and survive without mom's milk the answer would prolly be 5-6 weeks of age... But there's other considerations... such as socialization with his littermates and mother. Tests were done on behalf of the Seeing Eye in Bar Harbor Me to find the optimum age to separate from Mom and the rest of the litter. They found that the natural process of weening as well as interactions with siblings made 7 weeks the optimum time to ween and move into new environments. If kept together with littermates beyond 7=8 weeks you begin getting a pack pecking order setting in, where one pup will dominate their siblings... when if raised separately BOTH might have the personality to become alpha dogs in their separate homes.

A lot of breeders want the pups gone as soon as they can eat on their own, but IMHO they are overlooking the emotional development of the puppy in the 1st couple of months of life. So they let them go @ 5-6 weeks... less work, less cost for them. But they can't get 1st shots til 7-8 weeks... so they're often sending them off to new homew with no shots, no worming, and insufficient socialization. 

This is WHY I'd go along with the idea of 7-8 weeks being the best time to seperate.


----------



## Laura H.

When I brought my pups home Tuesday they turned six weeks on Thursday, Friday they were at the vet getting checked out and he gave them their first series of shots.

Of course they knew how old they were. I always thought if you pick a puppy up at 8 weeks, the breeder already had given first shots at about 6 weeks.


----------

